# Calls



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What is the best style of turkey call to use?
1. Easy to use
2. Better sound
3. Convenience
I'm new to turkey hunting and am not sure if I'm going these coming sesons or not but just wonderin' . If you have any other reasons please list them.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well.... the best one IMO is the one that gets you the most birds. The one on the right in this picture has brought in more birds for me than all my other calls combined. It is extremely easy to use and so convenient that I have slipped in on birds and then used the call without ever taking it out of my pocket and brought birds in from about 100 yds to within shooting distance in a matter of seconds. As for sound quality, good enough is good enough. Especially for a beginner, this is the call I recommend. I don't consider myself a beginner as I have killed about 20 or so turkeys to date, and I still find this call to be extremely useful and productive.


----------

